# Show us your food/chef themed tattoos



## thor

After reading the other tattoo thread inculinary student forum, and a few in there were asking to see others, I figured what better than a foodie tattoo thread?

This is my first food related, but my 30th tat overall (I think...they start all becoming one huge one). Next will be a hop-vine either up my leg or to complete my left sleeve (I brew, and grow my own...hops that is [in print anyway]). I found it in an old cookbook and fell in love (I might have a thing for pork) I was orginially going to change belly to bacon, but didn't wan't to stray from the original when the time came.





  








270930_4280928700976_1126609521_n.jpg




__
thor


__
Feb 17, 2013








*So who is next? *

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jim berman

Nice! I am big fan of the anatomy pieces. I don't have 30 (only 10 at this poit), but 2 are culinary related.

I am from Pittsburgh and a cook, so this one makes a lot of sense...





  








IMG_20130217_121830.jpg




__
jim berman


__
Feb 17, 2013


__
1







And my food/Dave Matthews Band-inspired piece (from "One Sweet World"):





  








IMG_20130217_122052.jpg




__
jim berman


__
Feb 17, 2013


----------



## thor

Both are great, but the tie-in with your hometown is awesome...love it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## thor

No one else has any to share?


----------



## jim berman

I know!! I'm kinda looking for some cool artwork!


----------



## missyd

Same here.  I have a bunch of tattoos but unfortunately none are food themed (yet)


----------



## junglist

0224130634.jpg




__
junglist


__
Feb 24, 2013








Meet 'Puff the Magic Dragon' named after the kid's song from back in the day. He's holding a chef's knife, and then some other stuff that means something to me. It's my favorite one so far; my next will be Tazmanian Devil from Looney Tunes eating Meatwad from ATHF /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## cacioepepe

This was my first tattoo probably 4 years ago. Its a Glestain honesuki that one of my first chefs brought back for me from his travels to Japan. He had it engraved on the bolster with my name.





  








MJL_2.jpg




__
cacioepepe


__
Jun 19, 2013












  








P7290518_2.JPG




__
cacioepepe


__
Jun 19, 2013











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











P7290510.jpg




__
cacioepepe


__
Jun 19, 2013








I've also just recently got this rooster with maple leaves. Not so much a chef tattoo, but it's def food related.





  








476909_10151556478208844_1801188848_o.jpg




__
cacioepepe


__
Jun 19, 2013


----------



## jim berman

Got this last night... "Think like a cook!"





  








Screen Shot 2013-06-20 at 8.26.52 PM.png




__
jim berman


__
Jun 21, 2013


----------



## duckfat

Jim said:


> Got this last night... "Think like a cook!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2013-06-20 at 8.26.52 PM.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jim berman
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2013


LOL That may be the funniest food related tat ever!


----------



## jim berman

Haha! Thanks... I think... It is supposed to be a graphic representation of my mantra, Think Like a Cook.


----------



## rscobe1212

knife tatto is smartest i've seen in awhile


----------



## jim berman

Check out this article...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/signs-you-worked-in-a-restaurant-kitchen

and see #28!!


----------



## cacioepepe

http://www.villagevoice.com/2010-06-15/restaurants/kitchen-ink-chefs-talk-about-their-tats/1/


----------



## jim berman

Ok, one last bit....

http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/incredible-tattoos-dedicated-to-food


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Ill be doing 2 more tats ( i have 3 ) but here is a food related one i did today.

In honor of my very first chef , who wore this symbol on her bracelet everyday.





  








Foto0457.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 19, 2013











  








Foto0458.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 19, 2013








ill repost pics after healed and no saran wrap


----------



## cacioepepe

I dig it Kaique!  I'm thinking of a new food tattoo as well, but so many are played out right now. Ideas that are floating around are the Maillard reaction bond structure, the Tapatio hot sauce Mexican guy, maybe a cocktail themed tattoo since Im a good drinker. I'm sure there are others out there that can post in this forum!


----------



## just jim

I know this is posted somewhere on here. My first tattoo.

Trying to decide what to put on my inner bicep so I can then complete the sleeve, not sure if it will be food themed or not.

Toying with the idea of a bone in ham tattoo on my calf.

If you could see my calf you would automatically think ÿep, a bone in ham would look perfect there.





  








l_20a8e5d8b75940b18b5898fb099e38c3.jpg




__
just jim


__
Feb 23, 2012


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Nice , i dig it...

My next tat is gonna be a grape vine that sprirals around my arm ( its food related and personal )

I also wanted to get a tattoo on my calf , but of a restaurant waiter ( or server ) carving a turkey XD its an image that is on the start of every chapter from one of my most favorite , informative and greatest cook books.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Well Tattoo number 4 tomorrow XD and 2nd food related one overall , ill post pics tomx XD 

Then ill need to get tattoo number 5 , because according to my mother an even number of tattoos is bad luck .


----------



## scrappycoco

I love the earth ice cream cone, it was pretty cool. Wish I had some work to share but I only have the one tat and it's a Vonnegut quote. Maybe one day though


----------



## cacioepepe

My mom says any number of tattoos are bad luck...


----------



## jim berman

For those with food ink, the good folks over at Poached are giving away Eat Ink for the most creative tattoos. The details are here: http://poachedjobs.com/2014/03/eat-ink/
[product="26869"]Eat Ink Recipes Stories Tattoos [/product]
http://www.cheftalk.com/products/eat-ink-recipes-stories-tattoos/reviews/4233


----------



## funmatters

Nice tattoos everyone! Me? I'm far too much of a wimp to have a tattoo!


----------



## sqrtchefjason

Got you all beat




  








0322142316.jpg




__
sqrtchefjason


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## sqrtchefjason

And yes that's the zwilling twins on the head and not a swastika


----------



## chef torrie

These pics were taken the night I got this tattoo about 5 years ago. I have 13 I believe now. One other cooking inspired one. A chefs knife and a steel on my upper back. I'll have to have the wife take a picture of it .





  








IMG_37438242847723.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_37432376209539.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Haha Loved it xD


----------



## dreamshards8

I have no tattoos as of yet. I really want to get a tattoo of a hop and vine (a leading ingredient in beer), and garlic bulb but I'm not in a huge rush.


----------



## Guest

I just got this one done a few months ago. the top part is the chemical structire of sugar, the bottom is salt. its on the top of my thigh by the way, to get an idea of size.

View media item 103161


----------



## durangojo

This photo has nothing to do with me...i just liked it. Must be at least one food related tattoo in there somewhere. 

joey




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 14, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine




----------



## fuil moinn

View media item 12710
I haven't had it placed permanently yet as the artist was an apprentice at the time and decided he didn't have the time to commit as fully as he wanted, and I'm hoping he'll get back into actually inking people instead of just paper again, but this is the first I intend to get


----------



## just jim

knife tat'.jpg




__
just jim


__
Feb 17, 2016








Just got this done a week ago Friday at the tattoo expo we hosted.

Damascus knife with the 16th century English proverb: God sends meat the devil sends cooks.

First ink on my left arm.


----------

